# Sleeves for guys?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Our sex therapist recommended using a sleeve for times when he isn't O-ing as quickly as he wants. I have never had experience with them and neither has he. Anyone like them, use them? What kind did you like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I had no idea what you're talking about, and a quick Internet search shows silicon sleeves that look like they'd reduce sensitivity, which would slow down his orgasm even more. Never hurts to try something new, though. Famous last words before meeting the dominatrix...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

No it's not for during intercourse, it's for an HJ.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

She has used a fleshlight with me a few times and it definitely feels good, but it didn't help me orgasm faster.


----------



## finebyme72 (Jul 12, 2011)

The sleeve isn't worn during any sexual activity - its meant to replace the foreskin on circumcised men to increase sensitivity. Circumcised glans rubbing on underwear reduces that sensitivity.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Increased sensitivity is the exact opposite of what I want. Funny how everyone is always looking over the fence at the neighbor thinking how much better it is over there compared to what they have on their side of the fence.

I'm cirumcised. My glans rubs on my underwear all day when I walk, exercise etc. To me it seems like the foreskin would help cover my head up and keep me from getting friction arousal all damn day. But your saying the foreskin is the opposite of that?


----------



## finebyme72 (Jul 12, 2011)

one_strange_otter said:


> Increased sensitivity is the exact opposite of what I want. Funny how everyone is always looking over the fence at the neighbor thinking how much better it is over there compared to what they have on their side of the fence.
> 
> I'm cirumcised. My glans rubs on my underwear all day when I walk, exercise etc. To me it seems like the foreskin would help cover my head up and keep me from getting friction arousal all damn day. But your saying the foreskin is the opposite of that?


Evolutionarily speaking, I believe the foreskin was meant to protect the head of the penis from any kind of trauma, whether that was rubbing on the ground or just normal exposure. The sleeve is supposed to keep the head protected and return some of the nerve sensitivity that is lost after circumcision.

I'm circumcised and I can last a long time. My wife and I elected not to circumcise either one of our boys.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We are talking about two different things. But that is interesting. 
He is frustrated because he feels like it takes too long to orgasm. He gets worn out a d doesn't want to try more relaxing positions so I end up using my hand on him. And then he feels bad that I "have" to do that to him. He has a lot of hang ups which is why we're in therapy. 
Maybe I need some tightening up cream instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I`m not sure y`all are talking about the same "sleeve".

finebyme is talking about a sleeve that covers the tip of the penis during the normal course of a mans day in order to retrieve the glans sensitivity lost due to a lifetime of living with a circumcised penis.

diwali seems to be speaking of a fleshlight type sleeve to get him off without having to endure seriously prolonged intercourse.

Correct me if I`m wrong guys.

If I`m right....

diwali what difference does a sleeve make?
Wouldn`t a HJ, BJ, or any other non vaginal stimulation do the trick?

I`m interested because I would really like to be able to orgasm much quicker than I do.

edit:

Just read your last post.
I don`t think a sleeve would make him feel any different than a HJ really.
It`s still missing the point he wants to get to.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Maybe I need some tightening up cream instead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It`s not your "tightness".
You could be as tight as a vice and he`d still take awhile.

I don`t know what it is but if you ever find out PM me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF is tighter than any of my other partners have been. But I last longer with her. I suspect it's because she's "juicer" than any other partner I've ever had as well. In another thread, someone commented on wiping the guy off occasionally to reduce the available lubrication. But be careful obviously that the extra friction doesn't overheat the lady bits.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

PBear said:


> My GF is tighter than any of my other partners have been. But I last longer with her. I suspect it's because she's "juicer" than any other partner I've ever had as well. In another thread, someone commented on wiping the guy off occasionally to reduce the available lubrication. But be careful obviously that the extra friction doesn't overheat the lady bits.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wiping makes it VERY tight and rough. If your vagina can handle it, try it.


*edit -- the other sleeve. No thanks. I love the fact my penis gland is a bit traumatized. After I orgasm the sensitivity of my gland makes me want to scratch my eyes out. No thank you, it is sensitive enough.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> He is frustrated because he feels like it takes too long to orgasm.


I had this same problem, hence my screen name, and I found some info on masturbation which sorted my problem out. 

Some men tend to grip hard when masturbating, sometimes without enve realising it. You become desensitized and find it hard to come with the looser 'grip' of a vagina. 

Two weeks of only masturbating with a very gentle grip and I was right as rain. Maybe this is his problem?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh juiciness is an issue. We'll try wiping off. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

lol, be careful diwali. This will make your hole feel as small as a cheerio and his penis as large as a telephone pole.

Good luck. And yes, it will be the equivalent to a "tight grip" while masturbating.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds like a good time.  I tend to squirt when I O so I'm sure that isn't helping him either. So maybe grow makes me cum a few times, stop and wipe off and then I try not to O until he does. 
Lord. Why is sex so complicated? I still can't believe we're going to sex therapy. I'm glad he is willing to go but I just hate that now it almost feels clinical or like we have to remember what we did to report back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

